# One just posted on Facebook - Lawrenceville GA



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

He is in Lawrenceville Ga. The contact information is Yilin Lin 678-862-2272. Or send an email to Yilin ... waiting for the email right now, will post when I get it.

Molly Roy Watkins | Facebook

Fluffy is a 6 year old Maltese ... spends days tied to a tree, and nights in a garage ... the owner no longer wants him.

If anyone can direct a rescue group to this guy, I know he would appreciate it!

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The FB page isn't appearing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jules, there is a new approval process before rescues for adoption can be posted. I think we have to submit the possible rescue to either Yung, Joe or Eileen, then Joe or Yung can post the thread in the new subsection if it is approved.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, I am going to go ahead and put this info here, and then check the sub-forum.

[email protected] and the number I posted is her personal cell phone. She is a personal friend of a friend.

Jules


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> Okay, I am going to go ahead and put this info here, and then check the sub-forum.
> 
> [email protected]lsouth.ne and the number I posted is her personal cell phone. She is a personal friend of a friend.
> 
> Jules


What I would recommend is immediately contacting a rescue group in the area to get the dog... here is a list I found on google (I would look for the No Kill ones) : Georgia animal rescue and adoption assistance

Once the dog is safely with the rescue group, let us know what the status is (if they want it listed here or what)... it's a bit tricky being this one is still with the crummy owner - need to make sure it is properly relinquished before people go over there. You never know how some people are...they may claim dog has been stolen or try selling it or... ??? The best bet is for someone local (your friend?) to get the dog and turn it over to a rescue as a first step. Then it can be evaluated (for health and/or temperament issues) and rehomed into a place where it will get the love and care it deserves...

Thank you for caring and trying to help this little one...:wub:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats not real far from Atlanta. About 1 1/2 hours ne from Atlanta. Do you know any body in Hotlanta?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

(I couldn't get the Facebook page to work either...it seems to have been removed?)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maltlovereileen said:


> (I couldn't get the Facebook page to work either...it seems to have been removed?)


I'm not sure if it was removed or maybe only Jules can see it because she is friends with the person on Facebook?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

There are several rescues listed in Atlanta on that link in #5...


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> (I couldn't get the Facebook page to work either...it seems to have been removed?)


hope the maltese finds a home soon:wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

jodublin said:


> hope the maltese finds a home soon:wub:


Me too! I just can't imagine seeing a poor fluff tied to a tree...  It just breaks my heart..


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and Paws Atlanta are two rescue orgs that work in the Atlanta area. Jules, have your friend call one of them.


----------

